# AES Off le 28 janvier



## alèm (22 Janvier 2006)

voilà, c'est moi qui choisit où et comme d'hab' au Lou Pascalou...

vous m'en voudrez pas trop mais je dois préparer mon déménagement et mon départ de Paris...

donc à partir de 20h30 et le reste, vous connaissez !


----------



## benjamin (22 Janvier 2006)

Si je suis à Paris, il y a des chances. De toute façon, si je ne peux pas venir, je couperai mon portable samedi prochain.


----------



## teo (22 Janvier 2006)

Tu peux compter sur ma Pomme, mon APN 

je crois que j'ai rien d'agendé, de toute façon, vu que tu nous abandonnes, tu passes avant


----------



## mado (22 Janvier 2006)

J'ai pas encore pris d'abonnement TGV Montpellier /Paris..

Buvez quelques Blanches à ma santé oK ? Et à celle de Rémi :love:


----------



## lumai (22 Janvier 2006)

Je devrais être sur paris samedi soir...  À samedi alors !


----------



## Freelancer (23 Janvier 2006)

je viendrais bien également


----------



## Taho! (23 Janvier 2006)

J'en sais rien... mais ça me dit franchement !
plus d'infos dans la semaine !


----------



## alèm (23 Janvier 2006)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> je viendrais bien également



de toute façon, t'as aucune mauvaise raison pour ne pas venir !


----------



## Freelancer (23 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> de toute façon, t'as aucune mauvaise raison pour ne pas venir !



je n'en ai que d'excellentes :love: c'est donc avec plaisir que je viendrai


----------



## teo (23 Janvier 2006)

je confirme je confirme...




Pour la fin de nuit, y'a otra otra à la Boule Noire pour les garçons comme moi 

Après la fermeture du lou


----------



## Freelancer (24 Janvier 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> je confirme je confirme...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



On ouvre un fil dans rendez-vous pour Otra-Otra?


----------



## teo (24 Janvier 2006)

peut-être pas là peine 

surtout si on finit ailleurs


----------



## Freelancer (24 Janvier 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> peut-être pas là peine
> 
> surtout si on finit ailleurs



où voudras tu qu'on te dépôse?


----------



## teo (24 Janvier 2006)

arrête de flooder, jeune nioubie


----------



## Le Gognol (24 Janvier 2006)

'

Je tente... C'est le week end du nouvel an chinois, donc je sais pas trop quels vont être mes dispos. 

'+


----------



## alèm (24 Janvier 2006)

Oufti... deux invités surprises vont faire en sorte que Mackie renaude et que l'on va sketter plein de Jup'... 


comprenne qui pourra...


----------



## Grug2 (24 Janvier 2006)

probable, mais sans garantie 
l'occas quoi


----------



## Foguenne (24 Janvier 2006)

Nous serons présent Silvia et moi. :love:


----------



## alèm (24 Janvier 2006)

oufti !!!


----------



## Le Gognol (24 Janvier 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Nous serons présent Silvia et moi. :love:



Ah chouette ! J'avais cru comprendre que vous étiez dans les parages ces jours ci, mais je savais pas exactement quand. 

'+


----------



## Taho! (25 Janvier 2006)

Je viens de passer en mode "quasiment sûr", tout dépend de la journée juste avant...


----------



## teo (25 Janvier 2006)

si _tout dépend_ on est donc toujours pas sûr


----------



## alèm (25 Janvier 2006)

je suis étonné que la venue de Paul ne fasse pas plus de bruit que ça... pas grave, ça en fera quand il sera là...


----------



## Taho! (25 Janvier 2006)

c'est une excellente nouvelle et une belle surprise, mais tout le monde semble en hibernation post-rhume, et comme tu dis, le bruit, on le fera une fois sur place ! :love:

teo : j'ai aucune idée de ce à quoi va ressembler ma journée de samedi, mais j'ai très envie de venir, tu penses bien !  :love:


----------



## WebOliver (25 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> je suis étonné que la venue de Paul ne fasse pas plus de bruit que ça... pas grave, ça en fera quand il sera là...



Gnagnagna...    :love: Tant pis, moi je baiserai boirai avec Finn.


----------



## mado (25 Janvier 2006)

Pas mieux 

(enfin pas avec Finn hein )


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Janvier 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Gnagnagna...    :love: Tant pis, moi je baiserai boirai avec Finn.



T'es trop chou :love:
En même temps s'il y en a bien un avec qui faut baiser, c'est bien Paul


----------



## WebOliver (25 Janvier 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> T'es trop chou :love:
> En même temps s'il y en a bien un avec qui faut baiser, c'est bien Paul



Me la coupe pas hein.   

Paullll... :love:


----------



## alèm (25 Janvier 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> T'es trop chou :love:
> En même temps s'il y en a bien un avec qui faut baiser, c'est bien Paul




déjà fait !   :love:  

maintenant, j'attaque le reste de la famille ! :love:   



			
				WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Me la coupe pas hein.



lui aussi, c'est déjà fait !! il embrasse moins bien* mais plus fougueusement !!  :love: 

*question taille langue... Paul me battrait presque !


----------



## ficelle (25 Janvier 2006)

pas trop possible pour moi... 

Remi, tu vas bien venir faire un tit tour en banlieue avant de nous quitter, non ?


----------



## teo (25 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> je suis étonné que la venue de Paul ne fasse pas plus de bruit que ça... pas grave, ça en fera quand il sera là...



Face à la venue des Piliers du Temple, on se tait, on reste dans l'attente afin d'être prêt à recevoir la Grâce  




			
				Taho! a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> teo : j'ai aucune idée de ce à quoi va ressembler ma journée de samedi, mais j'ai très envie de venir, tu penses bien !  :love:



C'était pas un reproche mon cher étalon  Je sais que tu feras ton possible suivant ton emploi du temps. Bien envie de te voir toi aussi...





_Je tiens à dire que pour ce qui est des effusions alcooliques avec ou sans langue, faut pas me provoquer, je risquerai d'en redemander _


----------



## Le Gognol (25 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> je suis étonné que la venue de Paul ne fasse pas plus de bruit que ça...



Faut qu'il vienne avec une grosse moto, c'est plus bruyant.  :love:

'+


----------



## ficelle (25 Janvier 2006)

il semblerait que ma fille ai deja prevue une teuf chez une coopine... du coup, je risque d'avoir ma soirée


----------



## teo (25 Janvier 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> il semblerait que ma fille ai deja prevue une teuf chez une coopine... du coup, je risque d'avoir ma soirée




yeeessssss ! ça serait cool  :love:


----------



## alèm (25 Janvier 2006)

ah ouais... là, ça va devenir carrément mythique !!! 


t'embrasse la boulette de ma part ! :love:


----------



## alèm (25 Janvier 2006)

bon, on se rencarde samedi vers 21h-21H30 au pascalou ?


----------



## Foguenne (25 Janvier 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> T'es trop chou :love:
> En même temps s'il y en a bien un avec qui faut baiser, c'est bien Paul



Bien d'accord !  




			
				[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> *question taille langue... Paul me battrait presque !



On testera ça.    



			
				Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Faut qu'il vienne avec une grosse moto, c'est plus bruyant.  :love:
> 
> '+



Toi tu sais parler aux hommes !   :love: 




			
				ficelle a dit:
			
		

> il semblerait que ma fille ai deja prevue une teuf chez une coopine... du coup, je risque d'avoir ma soirée



Bonne nouvelle !


----------



## alèm (26 Janvier 2006)

les serveuses et le patron sont prévenus... ya même une serveuse qui veut être là pour me dire au revoir alors qu'elle ne bosse pas... 


bon, gigot, je suis mort caisse !! 

j'ai trop sketté de Leffe ce soir !!


----------



## teo (26 Janvier 2006)

tu as encore trainé jusqu'à pas d'heure avec des _boit-sans-soif_ dans ton repère de _perdition_


----------



## Foguenne (26 Janvier 2006)

Pour bien faire, il ne faut pas que je sois mort de chez mort en fin de soirée, je dois me lever à 8H00 dimanche matin.


----------



## teo (26 Janvier 2006)

tu vas à la messe ? 

L'église de Ménilmontant est à côté


----------



## Foguenne (26 Janvier 2006)

Non, a un a un stage photo de 9 à 17H00. 

(je sais, ça n'a rien à voir avec mon job, c'est juste pour le plaisir d'apprendre des trucs et de voir comment ça se passe, "en vrai".  )


----------



## alèm (26 Janvier 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Pour bien faire, il ne faut pas que je sois mort de chez mort en fin de soirée, je dois me lever à 8H00 dimanche matin.



dans ce cas, ne te couche pas... au moins tu ne te réveilleras pas avec la gueule de bois !! 

(mp pour teo : je frime, j'ai la caisse et tous les papiers en règle... et d'autres trucs cools : du coup, moins stress. merci pour hier !! )


----------



## teo (26 Janvier 2006)

be my guest  _my dear APN_


----------



## Malow (26 Janvier 2006)

Deux invités de plus, ça vous dit ?


----------



## maiwen (26 Janvier 2006)

et une jeune ? :rose: y'a de la place pour une jeune ?


----------



## Freelancer (26 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> et une jeune ? :rose: y'a de la place pour une jeune ?


une jeune, où ça?


----------



## Taho! (26 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> et une jeune ? :rose: y'a de la place pour une jeune ?


y'a bien des papy, alors, si on peut rajeunir la moyenne d'age au passage 

je pense que ça devrait être faisable !


----------



## ficelle (27 Janvier 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> y'a bien des papy, alors, si on peut rajeunir la moyenne d'age au passage



ah bon, golf sera là ?

 alain :rateau:


----------



## Foguenne (27 Janvier 2006)

Bon, nous allons prendre notre train.
Le programme va être chargé aujourd'hui et demain.
Entre le passage à Beaubourg, à Montmartre et à la maison de la photo, il restera juste une petite place pour l'opéra comique ce soir.  (C'est Silvia qui a choisi.   )
A demain soir. :love:


----------



## benjamin (27 Janvier 2006)

Tiens, on se recontrera peut-être à Beaubourg. J'ai aussi promis un week-end chargé de découvertes parisiennes (mais j'ai échappé à l'Opéra Comique).
Je veux venir demain soir...  :love:


----------



## alèm (27 Janvier 2006)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Je veux venir demain soir...  :love:




non, tu *vas* venir... Nat fait un passage, pourquoi pas toi et ... ? 

à part celà : rendez-vous donc demain vers 21H30 au Lou Pascalou...


----------



## teo (28 Janvier 2006)

Tout le monde vient. Pas d'excuses. Après il faudra aller _super loin_ pour aller foutre le bordel et faire chmurr le gamin  :love:


----------



## Spyro (28 Janvier 2006)

Moi chuis dans le coin mais chpeux pas  :hein:
Pas grave, j'aime pas le Lou


----------



## Malow (28 Janvier 2006)

imprevu de derniere minute, ce sera pour une prochaine


----------



## maiwen (28 Janvier 2006)

rentrée ... plus tôt que prévu :mouais: ... j'aurai ...vu le Lou ...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Janvier 2006)

Taho! fait un tabac !

Alors que j'ai arrêté de fumer


----------



## Le Gognol (29 Janvier 2006)

Si si, 25 minutes !  

'+


----------



## ficelle (29 Janvier 2006)

j'allume le feu, je met mon pyjama  , et les photos sont là !


----------



## ficelle (29 Janvier 2006)

et hop...






merci à la demoiselle qui passait par là !


----------



## ficelle (29 Janvier 2006)

yep...


----------



## ficelle (29 Janvier 2006)

flouuuuuu....


----------



## ficelle (29 Janvier 2006)

et reflou....


----------



## ficelle (29 Janvier 2006)

j'aime pas les aes....


----------



## ficelle (29 Janvier 2006)




----------



## ficelle (29 Janvier 2006)

une photo de remi....


----------



## ficelle (29 Janvier 2006)

j'aime bien celle là...


----------



## ficelle (29 Janvier 2006)




----------



## ficelle (29 Janvier 2006)




----------



## ficelle (29 Janvier 2006)




----------



## ficelle (29 Janvier 2006)




----------



## ficelle (29 Janvier 2006)




----------



## ficelle (29 Janvier 2006)

speciale dedicace à malow et Jahrom que l'on a pas vu ce soir....


----------



## ficelle (29 Janvier 2006)




----------



## ficelle (29 Janvier 2006)

une petite derniere, et dodo...


----------



## mado (29 Janvier 2006)

Un petit passage (sans faire trop de bruit ) pour te souhaiter bon vent Rémi.
Et quand tu veux tu organises une Off par ici.

:bises: :love: 







(PS : teo il faut que tu dormes !!)


----------



## La mouette (29 Janvier 2006)

Très sympa les photos...

La bière était bonne ? :love:


----------



## Malow (29 Janvier 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> speciale dedicace à malow et Jahrom que l'on a pas vu ce soir....




Ficelle, sympa les photos  !!!  

Teo, messages bien reçus, merci :love: Ce sera pour une prochaine !


----------



## benjamin (29 Janvier 2006)

Très heureux d'avoir pu être des votres, même pendant cette petite heure et demi ; d'avoir vu nos deux Belges emblématiques. Ce sera à refaire dans quelques mois. En plus, tout s'est bien passé à mon retour.


----------



## maiwen (29 Janvier 2006)

dites, vous êtes arrivés à quelle heure finalement ?


----------



## supermoquette (29 Janvier 2006)

Ça fait plaisir de voir une belle picole pareille


----------



## Taho! (29 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> dites, vous êtes arrivés à quelle heure finalement ?



Ils sont arrivés vers 22h30, Grug2 et Lumai ont fait une arrivée groupée vers 21h45...

Heureusement que le rendez-vous était donné à 21h-21h30


----------



## Grug2 (29 Janvier 2006)

quelqu'un a de l'aspirine ? :rateau:


----------



## Freelancer (29 Janvier 2006)

Je me demande si je ne vais pas soigner le mal par le mal  :love: :love:

ps: Paul, tu n'as pas oublié, t'es mon parrain maintenant :love:


----------



## alèm (29 Janvier 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> quelqu'un a de l'aspirine ? :rateau:




oui moi... 2 grammes dans le sang depuis ce matin !! 


Ma Dame vous fait dire qu'elle a passé une très bonne soirée et qu'elle regrette que madame benjamin ait eu peur du Lou... 

désolé maïwen... mais ya un type qui avait du mal à garer son paquebot pas loin du Lou donc on a pris du retard au resto... (qui était une invitation de Paul... :love

Paul : à  bientôt en Bretagne !! 

pour les autres aussi : à bientôt en Bretagne, pour ceusses qui voudraient voir les coins d'ederntal et du célébrissime adoré chéri Bassman  :love: !!


Merci à ceux qui sont venus trop tôt, à  ceux qui ne sont pas venus mais qui l'ont dit, à ceux qui nous ont longtemps attendu coucou: carole :affraid, à ceux qui sont venus de manière impromptue (de Chopin) même sans leur femme, à ceux qui sont venus pareillement mais avec leur femme, à ceux qui sont venus de loin, d'à-côté et d'ailleurs, voire d'outre-meuse ! merci à tous pour cette soirée ! :love:

merci aussi à rantanplan !


----------



## alèm (29 Janvier 2006)

merci aussi à ceux qui ne sont pas venus et que c'était bien qu'ils viennent pas et aussi merci à ceux qui ne sont pas venus mais que j'auraiis bien aimé qu'ils viennent.

je suis pas chien... 


(oui mais alors : quelle gueule de bois !   )


----------



## Foguenne (30 Janvier 2006)

Enfin de retour, le stage à été dur sur la fin. 
Ce n'est pas grave, c'était une petite soirée bien sympa.  

:love:


----------



## Foguenne (30 Janvier 2006)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> Jps: Paul, tu n'as pas oublié, t'es mon parrain maintenant :love:



Si j'ai oublié.   :love:


----------



## Freelancer (30 Janvier 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Si j'ai oublié.   :love:


j'ai bien fait de te le rappeler alors


----------



## teo (30 Janvier 2006)

_Note perso:
Ces prochaines deux ou trois semaines: dormir au moins 9 h par jour...

Et calmer les soirées alcoolisées en semaine _


----------



## Taho! (30 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> à ceux qui nous ont longtemps attendu coucou: carole :affraid


je rappelle qu'avec maiwen, on était à l'heure au rendez-vous, à 21h30 !


----------



## teo (30 Janvier 2006)

_bon, mais c'était une off n'oubliez pas :rateau: _

N'institutionalisons pas les AES Off, svp  Sinon on va devoir lancer les AES Off _Off_


----------



## benjamin (30 Janvier 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> je rappelle qu'avec maiwen, on était à l'heure au rendez-vous, à 21h30 !


 Rho, oser dire cela alors que tu fus, par deux fois, en si galante compagnie. :rateau: 
Etait précisé "vers 21h30". Ce qui, dans n'importe quelle soirée qui se respecte, des boums de ton enfance jusqu'aux salles des fêtes des bourgades picardes, laisse une petite marge de man½uvre, tout de même.
C'est montrer, là, fort peu de correction.


----------



## Taho! (31 Janvier 2006)

je ne m'étais pas plains de la présence de maiwen, bien au contraire...


----------



## Foguenne (1 Février 2006)

Bon, je vais essayer de prendre 2min 30 pour mettre une galerie en ligne. 
Je vais en profiter pour tester iWeb.


----------



## Foguenne (2 Février 2006)

Une galerie est en ligne ici, iWeb est vraiment très très simple et très très sympa.


----------



## Le Gognol (2 Février 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Une galerie est en ligne ici, iWeb est vraiment très très simple et très très sympa.



Il manque une photo à toi :








Sinon tout est là.

'+


----------



## Foguenne (2 Février 2006)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Il manque une photo à toi :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Trop bien le viseur du F80.  
Encore merci pour le test.


----------



## Foguenne (2 Février 2006)

Bon, j'en ai profiter pour tester le photocast. 

Pour vous abonnez, c'est ici.


----------



## alèm (2 Février 2006)

_on recommence à Nantes bientôt ? _


----------



## ficelle (2 Février 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> _on recommence à Nantes bientôt ? _



tu prevois des lits superposés ?


----------



## alèm (2 Février 2006)

ça dépend avec qui !!


----------



## Foguenne (3 Février 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> _on recommence à Nantes bientôt ? _



Si tu nous préviens 15 ans à l'avance, ça doit pouvoir ce faire.


----------



## ficelle (8 Février 2006)

ma petite galerie de photos floues... :rateau:


----------



## lumai (8 Février 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> ma petite galerie de photos floues... :rateau:


Haaa ! Les dernières ! 


Youpi...


----------



## Foguenne (8 Février 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> ma petite galerie de photos floues... :rateau:



Terrible cette galerie !


----------



## ficelle (8 Février 2006)

un petit coup de photomerge...


----------



## Le Gognol (8 Février 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> un petit coup de photomerge...



Excellent !  

'+


----------



## teo (9 Février 2006)

Je me suis déjà mis à boire plus et dormir moins :rateau: 


Euh... :rose: 

Non, en fait c'est l'inverse   


je fais vraiment fatigué sur cette photo, là-haut


----------



## mado (9 Février 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> je fais vraiment fatigué sur cette photo, là-haut


 
Oui  mais... enfin.. bon.. :rose: tu sais.. quoi ! 


edit : pareil pour les autres et _autresses_ en fait. Vraiment chouette ambiance ces photos


----------



## teo (9 Février 2006)

J'ai mis une petite crème Contour des yeux. Il parrait que ça marche 

Mais je n'y crois pas


----------



## alèm (9 Février 2006)

il est interdit de poster sur macgé depuis son poste de travail à la Flaque... 

j'y retourne, j'ai des reflex à vendre !!!! tchüsssss... :rateau:

un petit F11 ficelle ?


----------



## teo (9 Février 2006)

Y'a pas des iMacs à la Flaque ? 

C'est les postes clients, là on a le droit, non ?


----------



## alèm (9 Février 2006)

nan... mais en RTC... c'est chiant aussi d'ici... pas pressés FT de m'envoyer ma facture... 


ya de ces belettes à Nantes.... rhaaaaaaaaaa :love:


----------



## teo (9 Février 2006)

:love: ça on s'en doutait vu les :love: :love: :love: de certains autres


----------



## alèm (10 Février 2006)

oui.... ça explique tous les :love: :love: :love: ...

moi-même, je  :love: tout le temps en ce moment...

bon, pas tout ça mais quand on laisse le plafonnier allumé 3 jours dans une grosse berline diesel... bah faut aller chercher une lourde batterie à pied après....  


_il est où le smiley "looser" ?_


----------



## benjamin (10 Février 2006)

:rateau: 
C'était ton tien, tu te souviens ?


----------



## alèm (10 Février 2006)

ça marche aussi quand on a acheté une barrette chez rueducom et qu'elle ne fonctionne pas sur un joli Mac Mini ? 

dans le genre looser... :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------

